# Breakfatty...



## Binasbaby (Jun 28, 2019)

With all the rain and weather we have been having of late, I just couldn't take it any longer. Going through withdrawals from lack of smoker therapy, I decided to run a quick fatty to get my fix.

I had the usual requests for a Sunday breakfast. French toast, omelets, and bacon. So I thought to myself; "Self, why not turn this into a fatty?". Thus the Breakfatty was born...
used maple sausage, tossed in some French toast, Bacon...bacon makes everything better, and a cheese omelet to boot.  Opted not to run the traditional bacon wrap as I had plenty of bacon on the inside.  Was a fun experiment and was devoured quickly by the locust like children. will be making this one again for sure.


----------



## Carvendive (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks great! Do you remember the Grill temp and what the internal temp was when pulled?


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks good...never tried French toast.


----------



## disco (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Binasbaby (Jul 1, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Looks great! Do you remember the Grill temp and what the internal temp was when pulled?



Grill temp was 225....pulled at internal of 160.  was about a 3 hr run.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 1, 2019)

Man that looks good. Ultimate breakfast fatty FTW


----------



## oldthymer (Jul 2, 2019)

This looks amazing and I think I will make it this week and add blueberries or raspberries that I have to pick today.  Maybe make a burger out of it with pancakes for bread.  My kids will love me though, as always, they will eat their fruit first.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks good. Ultimate breakfast fatty FTW



Thanks for the link to this thread.


----------

